# Probation Officer



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

Hopefully I'm posting this in the correct section...

I'm still in school, majoring in CJ and I've been interested in persuing a career as a LEO since I was 12. Lately, I'm been kicking around the idea of becoming a Probation Officer. Does anyone have any information about this career? I'm not even sure anyone is a Probation Officer on this board but I figured I'd make this thread anyway, just in case. I'd like to know as much about this career as possible so any information would be helpful. If I went this route, I think I would prefer to deal with juveniles. Thanks in advance.


----------

